# Check out my crazy Crystal!



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Im not sure if this is a Crystal Brown Shrimp or a Black Lined Crystal Red Shrimp???





































And what I think is a cool pic of a CRS Juvie!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Neat little guys!


----------

